# Vineyard Investment



## Omega (16 Jul 2007)

http://www.vine-yards.com/responce.html

Any comments on the above?
I'm slightly wary of the claims of such potentially big returns.....


----------



## pc7 (16 Jul 2007)

if something sounds too good to be true it usually is! also while i'm one of the worst spellers in the world, the fact this website has responce (response) spelt wrong is a little troubling, if they are making so much money how come such a glaring mistake!


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jul 2007)

"Returns of 500% possible" means nothing. I would be wary of "investment" opportunities like this. I don't think that they are regulated and there are a lot of scams in operation in the context of wine and other "alternative" investments (antiques, art etc.). Caveat emptor.


----------



## gonk (16 Jul 2007)

They make an awful lot of wine in Bordeaux (700 million bottles annually according to Wikipedia).

Some of it is among the highest priced fine wines in the world. Much much more of it is muck.

pc7 has already pointed out the misspelling on the website. There is another, very prominent, misspelling on the wine label reproduced. The wine is descibed as a "Grande Vin de Bordeaux". There should be no "e" in "Grand" as "vin" is a masculine noun. 

Whatever about the website, basic typos on the product itself wouldn't instill any great confidence either.


----------



## pahadia (19 Jul 2007)

Any comment on this [broken link removed] ?


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jul 2007)

My first inclination in situations such as this is to _Google _for the name mentioned and the word "scam". In this case at least one interesting link came up (scroll down or search the page for "Comic correspondence: Bordeaux Advisory BV").


----------



## joe sod (20 Jul 2007)

I also heard on the news that the EU is to pay vineyard owners to rip up vines as there is still over production in europe. In fact wine is the only thing left in europe that is still being overproduced whereas wheat, beef and dairy are now in deficit, you would be better putting your money into conventional farming, not as sexy i know


----------



## vine-yards (24 Jul 2007)

Ned Styles 
Vineyards Direct

As a point of clarification I would like to point out that we can back up any claim we make with information from independent experts.

As with many companies that use the internet we use marketing methods to advise us of ways to maximise the returns we make from the money we spend on advertising.  We were advised to put more than one response page on our web site for clients that hit the wrong key.  If you check we have more than one response page.  spelling as such www.vine-yards.com/response.html [broken link removed]

Regard gonk views on spelling grande.  the label has been approved and been in circulation for a while.   

club man is right there have been a lot of scams in wine investment.  We are not based in Belgium nor do we have clients in Belgium.  We are not a Scam.

I hope I have answered some of these questins.

Ned Styles
Vine yards


----------



## gonk (24 Jul 2007)

vine-yards said:


> Regard gonk views on spelling grande. the label has been approved and been in circulation for a while.


 
They're not "my views" - that the adjective agrees with the gender and quantity of the noun is a basic grammatical rule in French. Your label is misspelled and whoever "approved" it was mistaken in that respect.

For the record, I would refer you to p. 83 of Hugh Johnson's definitive work "The World Atlas of Wine" (4 ed.). In the section on the language of Bordeaux wine labels, it states:

"Grand Vin: Simply 'great wine', often to distinguish it from a 'second' wine"

Note the spelling . . .

By the way Ned, I have a couple of other questions - if as your website puts it one can "Turn *€*5,750 into *€*25,000 by investing in your own Bordeaux Vineyard" - a return of 375% on investment

(a) Why are you sharing such fantastic returns with the public? Why not just borrow all the finance you need from your bankers to keep all the profit for yourself?

(b) Why is the EU initiating a scheme to take enormous areas out of production if such returns are possible for retail investors?

(Maybe I've answered my own question there - is the idea that you buy a vineyard for €5,750 and the EU pays you €25,000 to stop producing wine?)


----------

